# Skid Steer Studded Tires



## I_SKI_DO_U (Nov 29, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody has experience with studding or using studded tires on skid steers? My older John Deere skid steer doesn't have the clearances to run chains. With a steep driveway and some season long icy spots, I have trouble from time to time pushing snow up the hill and sledding down the hill.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Check with your local tire shop to see if they can sipe them. Nest time you need new tires buy a set of recaps with walnut shells imbedded in them. or If you could find them I had a set molede with lath shavenings in the caps. Just don't rest your hands on the tires. 

I am curently running recaps that were siped and they work great.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*studded tires*

If I remember correctly Bobcat sells a set of studded snow tires..


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

It would be worth a try but I would think that draging the tires around would pull te studs.
If you do try it please let us all know how it works out.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*studded tires*

I agree with the studs coming out theory. You would have studded tires for just about an hour..... Then it would be time to chain up again....


----------



## I_SKI_DO_U (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I think I will give some screw-in type studs a try on a couple of old tires. Since my drive is gravel, steep, covered with ice and snow, don't have much to loose. Sort of fun going backwards while watching the tires going forward. The other option is to off-set my rims or find a set of off-set rims to get the clearance I need for chains. I have a John Deere 125 Skidsteer and do not know what wheels might interchange with it.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Avs*

AVS will soon be selling a bolt on track system that will enable all rubber tire skid steers to turn into full track machines. Tracks do not always work best in the snow. But for some type of snow removal, they work well. And for the guys who use their skids steers in the summer for dirt work should really love the new track option.....


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

SnowWolf, maker of plows for equipment, show that they have some tires for skid-steers with or without studs that they call " Wolf Paws". Looks like something new for this year. Don't see a website on their ad, but they give a toll free number 1-800-905-2265.


----------



## extremsnomobile (Dec 3, 2004)

just throw some shet metal hex screws in teh thickest part of teh tire and if u have no inertube run fixa flat in the tire to help air loss


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Just took delivery of a new Toolcat. First thing I did was take it to my tire guy and had studded mud & snows installed. Interestingly enough, my tire guy told me the tires that came on the unit are not DOT approved. When I ordered it I intentionally had the "street legal" options added for the purpose of running on streets. When I was at the dealer I saw tires that they had for sale around $250.00 a piece. The studded tires I had installed were just under $500.00 for all four and rated for 9,000 lbs.


----------

